
Show HN: SciShare – organize, discuss and share scientific articles - alvesjtiago
http://www.sci-share.com
======
ibdf
Sign up? For what? The landing page doesn't inform me what I'm signing up for.
Is this an app? Is this a forum? Is this a blog? A search engine? What is it?

~~~
alvesjtiago
Hi ibdf, this is a platform to collect and discuss scientific articles. On the
landing page you can see some examples of public collections such as Basic
Income ([http://www.sci-share.com/collections/experiments-in-basic-
in...](http://www.sci-share.com/collections/experiments-in-basic-income-
bibliography)).

SciShare was born to bring a more open and social experience to reference
managers such as Mendeley and Papers. If you have a chance to try it out, it
would be great to get your feedback.

